

Outsourcing: Most common mistakes IT departments make - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/technology/business-intelligence/analytics/news/index.cfm?newsid=18459

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Is it just me, or does that linked item have nothing to do with outsourcing?
The ttle on the page is:

    
    
        IBM Lotus upgrades set for
        Notes, Domino, other products
    

Intended article here:

[http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/careers-
hr/people-...](http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/careers-hr/people-
management/in-depth/index.cfm?articleId=2920)

~~~
monkeygrinder
Whoops. Apologies. Very red faced at the moment!

------
peterhi
Well there is an article with this title on the site so I'll put it down to a
simple error. Heres the link

[http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/careers-
hr/people-...](http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/careers-hr/people-
management/in-depth/index.cfm?articleId=2920)

Perhaps we can follow this up with 'Most common mistakes HN posters make' :P

